# Record or Super Record for My New Sarto Classica



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

I just ordered a Sarto Classica and now I need to decide on between 11 speed Record and Super Record
I have 10 speed Record on my Look 555, love the smooth shift and build quality.
Please people with experiance with both gruppo's give me some advice.


----------



## Maverick (Apr 29, 2004)

it depends on your criteria..

if budget is not an issue and you're chasing grams, go for SR11

both R11 and SR11 shifts with the same efficiency. cosmetically almost similar and ergonomics are similar as well.
and yes, the built quality is second to none :thumbsup:.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Can't help, but very interested in Sarto frames- please post pics when you get it!


----------



## tallrider721 (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi guys, 

I'm a Sarto dealer and was also the sales rep for California last year. My focus is now 100% on my small shop and Sarto is my primary line. I have a very close relationship with them, including Enrico Sarto himself.

I have hundreds of high quality photos of various Sarto frames and can also answer any questions you may have. My shop is focused primarily on custom racing bicycles, with a huge emphasis on attention to detai and an almost absurd level of customer service. I also sell the Sarto stock range of frames (like the Classica) and currently have a Davanti in stock that is painted red. Paint actually does a nice job of showing the perfection of the curves in the joints of these frames. 

I'm new to this site, however, and don't wish to violate the rules of the forum, with my being a vendor. 

Mark Stemmy
Optimized Cycling Solutions


----------



## tallrider721 (Dec 22, 2010)

kitskartt,

I just completed a build on a Sarto Ultra Forte (in the Super Custom range of Sarto frames) with Super Record, ENVE wheels built by me, as well as ENVE bar, stem & seat post. In my opinion, it depends on what types of riding you do, your size (read: weight), and type of life span you expect from the components. 

For example, I would avoid the SR cranks with the titanium BB spindle if you are over 160lbs. Also, the CULT bearings are the smoothest I've yet seen, but they have no seals and are only lubricated with a light oil. Run Record cups and seal the inside of the BB shell from moisture intrusion and should be fairly reliable, but full ceramic bearings do not handle moisture or debris very well. 

All of this is directly from the guys at Campagnolo North America. SR is designed around the concept of full race group. Very light, very low bearing and rolling resistance, but with a higher service interval for some components. Again, it depends on your usage pattenrs, your expectations regarding durability, and of course your budget. 

Hope this helps.

Mark Stemmy
Optimized Cycling Solutions


----------



## kitskartt (Aug 10, 2009)

*Thanks that helps a lot*

I'll be going with Record 11... I have no live in mechanic and I'd like to spend more time riding.
My Classica is on the slow boat from Italy, hope to have it in the next few weeks


----------

